# I'm finished with my red pilled husband, I am finally feel free



## Kitcat30 (4 mo ago)

Married for 3 years, 2 children together. I found about him watching red pill content earlier this year. Both he and his brother are red pilled. At first, I was against the idea of my husband watching this type of content but his brother tried to convince me that it was just for entertainment, at that time, I was unaware if the red pill ideology. Now my husband and I have gone our separate ways I have learnt loads about the red pill ideology and I’m so glad we are divorcing. It all finally makes sense, his change in behavior towards me, his selfishness, self absorbed, sexist and entitled behavior. The way he would put me down, call me a **** wife and say I was disrespectful and in all that time, it was this crap brainwashing him. Ladies tell me if anything similar has happened to you. Has your significant other taken the red pill? Or do you suspect he is indulging in this content? How would you handle the situation?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Him being a red pill guy was the least of your problems. Just be glad that he is getting out of your life as a partner. And please, just don't come back with the same issues again, all because you at the end took him back.


----------



## Kitcat30 (4 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Him being a red pill guy was the least of your problems. Just be glad that he is getting out of your life as a partner. And please, just don't come back with the same issues again, all because you at the end took him back.


You are very right about the red pill stuff being the least of our problems. It's just that it was a recent revelation of mine which is why I was highlighting it. I wont be taking him back. Thanks for your comment


----------



## DaringGreatly (7 mo ago)

It's seriously scary how many seemingly intelligent men get sucked into that cult. I was seriously worried about what kind of future my son and daughter would have with such hatred growing towards women. If you lower the age of their intended victims from 16 to 15 you pretty much have a manual of how. Pedos groom vulernable children and then learn to turn of their feelings so they don't care about the damage and devestation they cause. 
The authors should be in jail but instead they are laughing all the way to the bank about the misery they are creating for both men and women. 
Well done breaking free. Good luck for the future.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

What exactly is the red pill?
This is a new one on me.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

ArthurGPym said:


> REDACTED



@ArthurGPym, read her previous post. The man has anger and mental problems due to being sexually abused by his older brother when children, to start.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

gameopoly5 said:


> What exactly is the red pill?
> This is a new one on me.


Basically men who feel women are the root of all evil. That they are all about hypergamy and nothing else. At least that is my opinion. The Red Pill moniker comes from the Matrix. Take the blue pill and go back to the blissful ignorance of the Matrix, take the red pill and go down the rabbit hole into the real world.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Red pill men are guys who are finding less and less reason to marry as there is just no advantage for a man to be married in a day and age where women are making their own way and have increasing and often greater financial power in the marriage. This is not necessarily a bad thing in and of itself, but the dynamic has shifted completely over the past thirty years or so and women are increasingly taking on all the bad male behaviors they once complained about. Female adultery is at an all-time high as women are increasingly away from home and out working in corporate and professional jobs. Mothers are almost always favored in court custody hearings even if they have exhibited abhorrent behavior and do not deserve alimony or primary custody. Misandry is on the increase, especially in social media. It is what it is, and the red pill is a reaction of men who are feeling disenfranchised and left behind by society.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

Kitcat30 said:


> Married for 3 years, 2 children together. I found about him watching red pill content earlier this year. Both he and his brother are red pilled. At first, I was against the idea of my husband watching this type of content but his brother tried to convince me that it was just for entertainment, at that time, I was unaware if the red pill ideology. Now my husband and I have gone our separate ways I have learnt loads about the red pill ideology and I’m so glad we are divorcing. It all finally makes sense, his change in behavior towards me, his selfishness, self absorbed, sexist and entitled behavior. The way he would put me down, call me a **** wife and say I was disrespectful and in all that time, it was this crap brainwashing him. Ladies tell me if anything similar has happened to you. Has your significant other taken the red pill? Or do you suspect he is indulging in this content? How would you handle the situation?


What's red pill?


----------



## Kitcat30 (4 mo ago)

ArthurGPym said:


> REDACTED


Don't worry was expecting this type of comment. I'm not perfect, but I'm definitely not a mentally deranged loon who can't control their rage. Do you know that some men become so radicalized by the red pill that they actually become depressed and isolated from society. It's the result of spreading hate with no proof to back up any theories...leaves people completely lost down that rabbit hole.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Basically men who feel women are the root of all evil. That they are all about hypergamy and nothing else. At least that is my opinion. The Red Pill moniker comes from the Matrix. Take the blue pill and go back to the blissful ignorance of the Matrix, take the red pill and go down the rabbit hole into the real world.


Strange it is...

You (and they) use the "real world".

The real world is indeed, troubling.
Troubling, and easy to blame.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Kitcat30 said:


> Don't worry was expecting this type of comment. I'm not perfect, but I'm definitely not a mentally deranged loon who can't control their rage. Do you know that some men become so radicalized by the red pill that they actually become depressed and isolated from society. It's the result of spreading hate with no proof to back up any theories...leaves people completely lost down that rabbit hole.


I say this with tongue in cheek..

To them, the rabbit hole is fur lined and connected to a woman, one they fear, then disparage.

One, they wish to, ❤ to remain in, and own.

Such men fear, think the man trap, the mouse trap, they find themselves in...

Blame is never theirs to own, only theirs to claim, as yours.
,


----------



## Kitcat30 (4 mo ago)

ArthurGPym said:


> Red pill men are guys who are finding less and less reason to marry as there is just no advantage for a man to be married in a day and age where women are making their own way and have increasing and often greater financial power in the marriage. This is not necessarily a bad thing in and of itself, but the dynamic has shifted completely over the past thirty years or so and women are increasingly taking on all the bad male behaviors they once complained about. Female adultery is at an all-time high as women are increasingly away from home and out working in corporate and professional jobs. Mothers are almost always favored in court custody hearings even if they have exhibited abhorrent behavior and do not deserve alimony or primary custody. Misandry is on the increase, especially in social media. It is what it is, and the red pill is a reaction of men who are feeling disenfranchised and left behind by society.


Men need to uplift each other and stop looking to point the blame at women. I have a degree with honours, when I was at university women far outnumbered men. Yes we women are doing very well academically. Its even worse when it comes to black men, I think there was only one black man on the programme, you don't hardly see any. You cant blame women for the fact that men don't thrive academically or most choose not to. So you get a lot of women in higher professions like you said, why are men blaming women for their shortfall, if they want to be on the same level they can, but most don't want to even go to college. My husband barely has qualifications, I am the educated one of the two of us, so it's easy to see how he can be influenced by ridiculous ideologies such as the red pill. My point is why not focus on the issue that more men should finish college and get a university degree. More men should strive to be better. Where is the accountability in the red pill? At the end of the day women just want to be with someone on their level, not all of them but some. The men who do very well, of course they see the benefits of being married, again, marriage has always been about security for women/ religious beliefs. No1 is a virgin before marriage these days, both parties play their role in a marriage, each marriage being unique...custody isn't really relevant in marriage, unmarried couples can still have custody battles. Men are not left behind in society they have the same opportunities we do, except in most cases they don't have to worry about childcare, stopping work to have a baby/breastfeed. I do believe men need more help with mental health, maybe this is something you should think to highlight instead.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

So do you feel your STBXH is not on your level? Is that a feeling you made known to him throughout your marriage?


----------



## Kitcat30 (4 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Basically men who feel women are the root of all evil. That they are all about hypergamy and nothing else. At least that is my opinion. The Red Pill moniker comes from the Matrix. Take the blue pill and go back to the blissful ignorance of the Matrix, take the red pill and go down the rabbit hole into the real world.


I think you described this well.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Kitcat30 said:


> Men need to uplift each other and stop looking to point the blame at women. I have a degree with honours, when I was at university women far outnumbered men. Yes we women are doing very well academically. Its even worse when it comes to black men, I think there was only one black man on the programme, you don't hardly see any. You cant blame women for the fact that men don't thrive academically or most choose not to. So you get a lot of women in higher professions like you said, why are men blaming women for their shortfall, if they want to be on the same level they can, but most don't want to even go to college. My husband barely has qualifications, I am the educated one of the two of us, so it's easy to see how he can be influenced by ridiculous ideologies such as the red pill. My point is why not focus on the issue that more men should finish college and get a university degree. More men should strive to be better. Where is the accountability in the red pill? At the end of the day women just want to be with someone on their level, not all of them but some. The men who do very well, of course they see the benefits of being married, again, marriage has always been about security for women/ religious beliefs. No1 is a virgin before marriage these days, both parties play their role in a marriage, each marriage being unique...custody isn't really relevant in marriage, unmarried couples can still have custody battles. Men are not left behind in society they have the same opportunities we do, except in most cases they don't have to worry about childcare, stopping work to have a baby/breastfeed. I do believe men need more help with mental health, maybe this is something you should think to highlight instead.


I love satire.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

OnTheFly said:


> I love satire.


Entertaining, isn't it? That's why I love these threads!!


----------



## Kitcat30 (4 mo ago)

ArthurGPym said:


> So do you feel your STBXH is not on your level? Is that a feeling you made known to him throughout your marriage?


No, stop making assumptions. I don't care if he doesn't have the same level of education as me, If it did bother me I wouldn't have married him. I was simply giving an example based on my own experience. You are interpreting my message to satisfy or make sense of your own beliefs. Which is why you are only responding to one part of the message.


----------



## Kitcat30 (4 mo ago)

Numb26 said:


> Entertaining, isn't it? That's why I love these threads!!


you have too much time on your hands mate


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Kitcat30 said:


> Men need to uplift each other and stop looking to point the blame at women. I have a degree with honours, when I was at university women far outnumbered men. Yes we women are doing very well academically. Its even worse when it comes to black men, I think there was only one black man on the programme, you don't hardly see any. You cant blame women for the fact that men don't thrive academically or most choose not to. So you get a lot of women in higher professions like you said, why are men blaming women for their shortfall, if they want to be on the same level they can, but most don't want to even go to college. My husband barely has qualifications, I am the educated one of the two of us, so it's easy to see how he can be influenced by ridiculous ideologies such as the red pill. My point is why not focus on the issue that more men should finish college and get a university degree. More men should strive to be better. Where is the accountability in the red pill? At the end of the day women just want to be with someone on their level, not all of them but some. The men who do very well, of course they see the benefits of being married, again, marriage has always been about security for women/ religious beliefs. No1 is a virgin before marriage these days, both parties play their role in a marriage, each marriage being unique...custody isn't really relevant in marriage, unmarried couples can still have custody battles. Men are not left behind in society they have the same opportunities we do, except in most cases they don't have to worry about childcare, stopping work to have a baby/breastfeed. I do believe men need more help with mental health, maybe this is something you should think to highlight instead.


You aren't making any sense to me. From the first thread you posted, Red Pill isn't your problem AT ALL. Your husband is just unhappy and miserable, and it isn't being caused by "Red Pill" thinking...it's just HIM feeling discontent and (maybe) being immature.

I'm not understanding you saying you finally feel free....from WHAT??? Red Pill stuff is about men staying away from women, and from your first thread, I thought he didn't want to come home from his mom's to be with you anymore...? 
Your marriage was in serious trouble, I can't see where "red pill" stuff told him to sit around, not work, never help out, and play games all the time....in fact, I think he was living the opposite of what I've heard those guys say men should be doing.

Maybe you just wanted a thread where you could blame something besides your husband being a bad partner for you on his own? Because I am not making the Red Pill connection here at all.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

If he is mentally ill due to child abuse by his brother then he is mentally ill… not red pill.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

gameopoly5 said:


> What exactly is the red pill?
> This is a new one on me.


It's a new favorite that gets beat to death as much as "narcissist".


----------



## Kitcat30 (4 mo ago)

ArthurGPym said:


> If he is mentally ill due to child abuse by his brother then he is mentally ill… not red pill.


O my this is my last reply then I'm closing this thread. But its been fun and I continue to learn the type of people to avoid in future. 

Now tell me, what if he watches red pill content and goes by some of the ideas of it, specifically the negative ideas about women? Is he not red pilled? What if he himself admits to taking the red pill? I just want to know why you care so much if he is or isn't, you don't even know him. Are you the red pill patrol or something? So because he has negative characteristics and was abused as a child he's not allowed to be a part of this cult, is that what you're saying? Only alphas, who have perfect upbringings are allowed to swallow the pill then? You do know that plenty of men who subscribe to the red pill are mentally ill or may have been abused as children. But, what you are saying is that anyone who has a mental illness or was abused as a child can't follow any philosophies including that of the red pill. Do you see how narrow minded you are? He had no control over being abused as a child, this was not his fault. But he does have control over what he chooses to believe in and his own moral code as a fully grown adult.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

The cure for red pill is to tell these men that they are free to create the most fulfilling life possible and they don't owe society any consideration whatsoever.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Kitcat30 said:


> Wow you people are as slow as they come. I'm specifically talking about the aspects of the redpill that put down women or belittle them. How can you make no connection? Are you alright? You seem well hurt by my message, why are you getting your back up against the wall. You do realise that at no point in my message did I say that he lives by ALL the rules of the red pill, which he can't because most are contradictory or don't make sense. There are plenty of unemployed losers who are red pilled because they have become weird and isolated and only go by the negative side of it. Look up ex red pill and see for yourself.
> 
> And I am free from an unhappy marriage because I feel free emotionally. We are still on TAM yh, because I'm obviously talking about my marriage, so I don't see what you don't understand. You just seem to be a very confused person. Anyways my old post was like 3 months ago a lot has changed since then, hes even tried to get back with me. You don't know my husband and I do, so me telling you that he is redpilled your just going to have to accept that I'm afraid. But don't worry you've got your little red pilled followers, kissing you arse crack and loving your posts, so just enjoy that, because anyone with half a brain cell knows you are the one who lacks overall sense.


Ok well...your responses to being questioned and mildly disagreed with are very interesting...and telling.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Ok well...your responses to being questioned and mildly disagreed with are very interesting...and telling.


My thought is the OP wasn't here for any meaningful discussion but to just stir up trouble.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Numb26 said:


> My thought is the OP wasn't here for any meaningful discussion but to just stir up trouble.


In this instance, I will disagree. She came here to post and update about her soon to be ex husband. If we read her first thread, the dude has serious anger and mental problems. She wanted to update that she made the decision to end the relationship, after some of his red pilled behaviors towards her.

Then, she was almost immediately attacked with no so subtle questions as to if she has anything to do with her husband's behavior towards her. Those questioning her, obviously haven't read her original thread.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I agree with the others, this has nothing to do with red pill. 

Red Pill in it's pure form encourages men to be their best self physically, mentally, professionally, financially etc and to strive for self improvement and take accountability in themselves and to be responsible and productive. 

It's not anti-female at all. It's about improving oneself and being the best man that they can be and that one of the side benefits of that is that women actually want to be with them and to benefit from being with them. It's about being your best self to where women want to be with you and you each bring benefit and positive to each other's lives. 

Your husband is not "red pilled". he is a poor performer and low value. You have lost respect and esteem for him (assuming you ever had it) That's largely on him but even if it is ultimately his own doing, he still likely does not want to be around someone that is always critical of him and disparaging of him and lacks any respect and desire for him. 

So things may have gotten to the point he no longer wants to be around either. But that is due to the break down in the relationship and his inability to pull himself out of the hole he has dug himself into. It's not due to watching some stupid youtube videos.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Rob_1 said:


> In this instance, I will disagree. She came here to post and update about her soon to be ex husband. If we read her first thread, the dude has serious anger and mental problems. She wanted to update that she made the decision to end the relationship, after some of his red pilled behaviors towards her.
> 
> Then, she was almost immediately attacked with no so subtle questions as to if she has anything to do with her husband's behavior towards her. Those questioning her, obviously haven't read her original thread.


I read the meat and potatos of the original thread. 

The real issues IMHO are his anger and mental issues and his poor performance and functionality as an adult man and husband and father. 

That's not "red pill behavors". That's bad behavior. 

He could be reading and watching blue pill content all day and he would still be a poor performer and still have the same problems and she would still be packing bags.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

gameopoly5 said:


> What exactly is the red pill?
> This is a new one on me.


My interpretation of it is Red Pill guys want to live in a world where women behaved more like it was the 1950s, think June Cleaver type. The women brings value to and enhance a mans life by being submissive and in a traditional role. They feel modern independent women are just one yoga class away from jumping to a "higher value man" and essentially that is the true nature of all women.

From what I have gathered these guys Richard Cooper and other like him have all been burned by women in the past. And they need to believe all women would do this to any man, it makes them feel better about what happened to them. Most guys who want the type of women these guys long for have a very hard time finding that type of women (dependent, very little sexual experience, submissive) and those kinds of guys become desperate and get sucked into the Red Pill world. 

A lot of the content has some useful advice like self improvement type advice, but the good advice is kind of a trojan horse to bring in the more toxic ideology.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

oldshirt said:


> The real issues IMHO are his anger and mental issues and his poor performance and functionality as an adult man and husband and father.


Correct. If you read my first post to her in this thread, that's exactly what I told her.



Rob_1 said:


> Him being a red pill guy was the least of your problems.


Nonetheless, she was attacked with insinuations that she has something to do with his behavior towards her. In other words, she was being blamed.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> A lot of the content has some useful advice like self improvement type advice, but the good advice is kind of a trojan horse to bring in the more toxic ideology.


That's kind of like all the major religions being based on peace and love and goodwill, but yet they have all used those principles as justification for committing terrible atrocities against others.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> My interpretation of it is Red Pill guys want to live in a world where women behaved more like it was the 1950s, think June Cleaver type. The women brings value to and enhance a mans life by being submissive and in a traditional role. They feel modern independent women are just one yoga class away from jumping to a "higher value man" and essentially that is the true nature of all women.
> 
> From what I have gathered these guys Richard Cooper and other like him have all been burned by women in the past. And they need to believe all women would do this to any man, it makes them feel better about what happened to them. Most guys who want the type of women these guys long for have a very hard time finding that type of women (dependent, very little sexual experience, submissive) and those kinds of guys become desperate and get sucked into the Red Pill world.


I have the feeling the OP won't be back and since she was the one that brought red pill into the discussion, I'll take a little liberty to respond to this -

I have kind of a love/hate relationship with Richard Cooper. I think a lot of the things he recommends people to do in terms of self improvement and getting out of Mom's basement and putting in the effort to make something of yourself is on the money. I can't fault his work ethic at all.

But I think you're right. I think he has been chasing the June Cleaver windmill for decades and keeps getting burned and taken to the cleaners, but in his mind if he can just make another million dollars or just add one more inch to his biceps or get one more $250,000 sports car, June Cleaver and a few Stepford Wives will walk in his door, make him a sammach and suck his junk while he eats it. 

We all have a blindside and I think what Richard Coopers blindside is is that June Cleaver was never never a real person in real life at any time or place in human history and the Stepford Wives were robots that were made by other rich men because they themselves could not get a flesh and blood human to be their sex and domestic slave. 

It was easier for them to make life like robot than get a real human despite their millions or the size of their biceps or their johnson. 

Richard Cooper has great direction in terms of men making the most of themselves and has great insight on what red flags to watch for and avoid. And I'm sure he gets a lot of tail. 

But he's chasing windmills. He's chasing an imaginary dream on a fantastical crusade, but instead of riding a horse with a shield and lance, he is doing it with exotic sports cars and testosterone injections and sinking another million into crypto currency. 

If men follow his recommendations and watch out for the red flags as he advises, they will improve their lot in life. 

But if the goal is June Cleaver or Stepford Wives, People are either going to have to design their own TV studio and hire a paid actress to perform for a 1/2 hour weekly, or they are going to have to design and assemble their own sex and floor scrubbing android.


----------



## Indian_Nerd_Dad (Dec 23, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> It's not anti-female at all.


I think this is the key -- "red pill" is not anit-female (some people misinterpret it, similar to "toxic feminism") but rather just helping men to focus on their life, their well-being (physical, mental, financial well-being etc.), and take accountability for themselves rather than thinking their problems are due to others. Most people focus on some examples or videos that some of the "red pill" or "mgtow" groups post (to combat "toxic feminism" or "man-victim shaming", etc.) and think that "red pill" or "mgtow" is inherently bad -- this is akin to saying "some religious groups are inherently terrorists" or "all white people are racist", etc. Are there fringes in each one? sure, yes. But that does not mean the core philosophy of "red pill" or "mgtow" is bad, which is about "caring for men, improving their lives, handling reality of life, and taking accountability".


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Indian_Nerd_Dad said:


> handling reality of life, and taking accountability".


That phrase right there is what I think is key in almost everything. There are realities in life that we may not wish were true, but it is the reality so we have to take accountability for ourselves within that reality. 

A fat, lazy man with no social skills can wish that some hot chick will fall for him as he sits in his mom's basement playing video games and living on Hot Pockets, but that ain't reality. He can either ***** about it and point fingers outward, but until he faces reality and takes accountability of his own actions and behaviors and characteristics, it will all be for naught because being fat, lazy and socially isolated is not what women are attracted to. 

The same is true for the 300lb blue haired man haters. They can ***** and protest and blame the "patriarchy" and "male oppression" for their lot in life and claim that men are the root of all their woes. But the reality is no man worth his weight in beetle dung is going to want a bitter, angry, 300lb blue hair that is bitter and resentful towards him for being born with a penis.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Kitcat30 said:


> Married for 3 years, 2 children together. I found about him watching red pill content earlier this year. Both he and his brother are red pilled. At first, I was against the idea of my husband watching this type of content but his brother tried to convince me that it was just for entertainment, at that time, I was unaware if the red pill ideology. Now my husband and I have gone our separate ways I have learnt loads about the red pill ideology and I’m so glad we are divorcing. It all finally makes sense, his change in behavior towards me, his selfishness, self absorbed, sexist and entitled behavior. The way he would put me down, call me a **** wife and say I was disrespectful and in all that time, it was this crap brainwashing him. Ladies tell me if anything similar has happened to you. Has your significant other taken the red pill? Or do you suspect he is indulging in this content? How would you handle the situation?





Indian_Nerd_Dad said:


> I think this is the key -- "red pill" is not anit-female (some people misinterpret it, similar to "toxic feminism") but rather just helping men to focus on their life, their well-being (physical, mental, financial well-being etc.), and take accountability for themselves rather than thinking their problems are due to others. Most people focus on some examples or videos that some of the "red pill" or "mgtow" groups post (to combat "toxic feminism" or "man-victim shaming", etc.) and think that "red pill" or "mgtow" is inherently bad -- this is akin to saying "some religious groups are inherently terrorists" or "all white people are racist", etc. Are there fringes in each one? sure, yes. But that does not mean the core philosophy of "red pill" or "mgtow" is bad, which is about "caring for men, improving their lives, handling reality of life, and taking accountability".


So to bring this back to the OP's post and her complaint, Red Pill is not in and of it's misogynistic at all. It is about men understanding how the world really works and taking accountability for their own status and their own lot in life. It is not about putting down women or oppressing women or mistreating women in any way. It is about men taking accountability for their own place in the world and doing the work and putting in the reps to get to where they want to be. 

The rep pill essentially tells men the world is not going to give them anything, that they are going to have to wake up, see how the world really operates and then do the work to get where they want to be. 

If the OP's H is not striving to be his best self, is not working on improving his physical, mental, social, professional and financial status and is pointing fingers and blaming others for his station in life - then red pill is not to blame because red pill at it's core is about self acknowledgement and reflection and doing the work to improve oneself. If he isn't doing anything of those things, then his behavior and failure as a man and as a husband is not due to red pill ideology because RP ideology is opposite of getting fired from one's place of employment, not seeking better professional and financial opportunities, placing blame on others etc etc etc

Now I will say that part of that process is to evaluate the people and relationships in your life and honestly asking one'self if the people and relationships in their life are bringing benefit to their lives and helping them on their journey? Or are they a detriment and a negative factor in their lives??

Are there some men out there that have swallowed the red pill and dissolved their relationships and marriages? Answer = yes. 

If some guy takes a hard assessment of his life and realizes he is not the person he wants to be and not where he wants to be in life and he has been putting in the work to improve himself physically, socially, spiritually, professionally etc etc and realizes the person he is with is a detriment to his life and making him miserable and is a drain on his psyche and his self esteem and his time and his finances and is mistreating him and cheating on him and rejecting him emotionally and sexually etc etc Then yeah, it's not a big leap of the imagination to guess that there may soon be a Good Bye Felicia moment in her future. 

Sometimes in order to move forward with our lives, we need to disengage from those holding us back. This is essentially what the OP is doing. Some men need to do the same. 

So I disagree with those saying that RP is about misogyny and blaming women for their woes. Perhaps they are thinking of some InCel or MGTOW rhetoric or something or perhaps there are just some individual misogynists shouting a few RP passages loudly. 

But I believe RP to be the opposite of misogyny and blaming women. I believe many RPers love women want women in their lives to enhance their enjoyment of life and realize that to be able to attract and have a quality woman want to be with them, that they must be a quality and attractive man. 

In that sense, I believe RP can be an actual BENEFIT to women if it is helping men to become the kind of men they want to be with. I mean doesn't that only make sense? If women want to be with healthy, fit, socially intelligent, professionally/financially successful men, isn't something that encourages and helps men become that benefit to women???


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Kitcat30 said:


> O my this is my last reply then I'm closing this thread. But its been fun and I continue to learn the type of people to avoid in future.
> 
> Now tell me, what if he watches red pill content and goes by some of the ideas of it, specifically the negative ideas about women? Is he not red pilled? What if he himself admits to taking the red pill? I just want to know why you care so much if he is or isn't, you don't even know him. Are you the red pill patrol or something? So because he has negative characteristics and was abused as a child he's not allowed to be a part of this cult, is that what you're saying? Only alphas, who have perfect upbringings are allowed to swallow the pill then? You do know that plenty of men who subscribe to the red pill are mentally ill or may have been abused as children. But, what you are saying is that anyone who has a mental illness or was abused as a child can't follow any philosophies including that of the red pill. Do you see how narrow minded you are? He had no control over being abused as a child, this was not his fault. But he does have control over what he chooses to believe in and his own moral code as a fully grown adult.


A couple things you're not getting here -

If mental illness is causing his poor performance and bad behavior, then it is mental illness causing that and not RP content. 
And RP in it's true form does not have "negative ideas about women." It accepts that men and women have some innate differences and that there are certain traits and characteristics in men that women find attractive and desireable and that there are certain traits and characteristics that men find attractive and desireable in women and that at the end of the day each person needs to determine who they want in their life and who they do not. 

RP doesn't say that women that are 300lbs, have blue hair and metal in their nose, eyes and lips and shout about how much they hate men are bad. It says if you do not wish to be involved with that person and don't want that in your life, then don't have them in your life. 

And RP tells men that if they want a woman in their life that is fit and attractive and pleasant and that desires them,, then he is going to have to be fit and attractive and successful and have the social and interpersonal skills to be able to attract her.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

oldshirt said:


> Red Pill is not in and of it's misogynistic at all.


Regardless if it is or not, for the general population out there it has become a misogynistic term and they associate the term with women hating men.

Just like the term "gay" used to mean something completely different from "homosexuality", but now it just means homosexuality.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> So to bring this back to the OP's post and her complaint, Red Pill is not in and of it's misogynistic at all. It is about men understanding how the world really works and taking accountability for their own status and their own lot in life. It is not about putting down women or oppressing women or mistreating women in any way. It is about men taking accountability for their own place in the world and doing the work and putting in the reps to get to where they want to be.
> 
> The rep pill essentially tells men the world is not going to give them anything, that they are going to have to wake up, see how the world really operates and then do the work to get where they want to be.
> 
> ...


So here's where I have a problem with your analysis. Many of the Red Pill content creators deliver a message about men being responsible for themselves, working on themselves, accepting responsibility for where they are in life. That is true, but that is all basic self improvement 101 stuff. It is widely preached in male self improvement content and is not a Red Pill exclusive thing, that stuff has been around forever. The Red Pill stuff, the stuff that sets it apart from other self improvement information is the stuff that is uniquely Red Pill. The stuff that is misogynistic, the stuff that does make wide sweeping generalizations about women, how they think etc. as if all women are the same. Thats the thing. When you go down a Red Pill Rabbit whole, the stuff that is uniquely Red Pill IS the toxic misogynistic stuff. Thats the stuff that sets it apart from the work hard, take care of your health and body, develop social skills etc. The stuff you are saying is good about the Red Pill is stuff that is basic run of the mill self improvement.


----------



## DaringGreatly (7 mo ago)

I am absolutely for self improvement in both men and women and for taking responsibility for your own life and the direction it is going but you are reading the red pill reading list with rose tinted glasses if you can't see the misogyny. 
The red pill philosophy and toxic red pill community (that comes with a warning from reddit) is a carrot and stick reward and punishment way of manipulating people. 

The comfort is the carrot and the dread levels are the stick. The dread levels of improving your appearance and finances look like self improvement on the surface but intentions are everything. If you are improving yourself for yourself and/or your partner it is self improvement.

If you are improving your self to inflict dread and control over another person then that is not self improvement. 

Encouraging men to become better liars and cheaters is also not self improvement. The 10 levels of dread start with improve your appearance to scare the sh1t out of your women and end with cheat on her and or divorce her. 

If you discovered that your wife or girlfriend had read the red pill stuff and decided to start using the 10 levels of dread on you. What would your reaction be? 

Most people with self esteem would say. I'm not going to spend my life with a person that I don't trust and that is what the op did. Dumped him!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Rob_1 said:


> Regardless if it is or not, for the general population out there it has become a misogynistic term and they associate the term with women hating men.
> 
> Just like the term "gay" used to mean something completely different from "homosexuality", but now it just means homosexuality.





happyhusband0005 said:


> So here's where I have a problem with your analysis. Many of the Red Pill content creators deliver a message about men being responsible for themselves, working on themselves, accepting responsibility for where they are in life. That is true, but that is all basic self improvement 101 stuff. It is widely preached in male self improvement content and is not a Red Pill exclusive thing, that stuff has been around forever. The Red Pill stuff, the stuff that sets it apart from other self improvement information is the stuff that is uniquely Red Pill. The stuff that is misogynistic, the stuff that does make wide sweeping generalizations about women, how they think etc. as if all women are the same. Thats the thing. When you go down a Red Pill Rabbit whole, the stuff that is uniquely Red Pill IS the toxic misogynistic stuff. Thats the stuff that sets it apart from the work hard, take care of your health and body, develop social skills etc. The stuff you are saying is good about the Red Pill is stuff that is basic run of the mill self improvement.





DaringGreatly said:


> I am absolutely for self improvement in both men and women and for taking responsibility for your own life and the direction it is going but you are reading the red pill reading list with rose tinted glasses if you can't see the misogyny.
> The red pill philosophy and toxic red pill community (that comes with a warning from reddit) is a carrot and stick reward and punishment way of manipulating people.
> 
> The comfort is the carrot and the dread levels are the stick. The dread levels of improving your appearance and finances look like self improvement on the surface but intentions are everything. If you are improving yourself for yourself and/or your partner it is self improvement.
> ...


OK I understand all that and I am not going to say any of that is in error, but I am talking about an concept in it's basic form. 

All ideologies get abused, perverted and twisted for some individual's alternative agendas. 

I have not read the entire Christian Bible but I doubt if Jesus told his followers to burn people at the stake and yet they held up the bible as they lit the flames. I doubt if Jesus told his followers to invade other nations in the crusades but they did it in his name. 

I haven't read the Koran but I doubt if it says to fly airplanes into buildings full of thousands of civilians going about their work day. 

And I'm pretty sure Bhudda did not tell his followers to invade Manchuria rape and kill children infront of their parents, invade and do the same in the Philippines and bomb a country they had not declared war on as it slept on a Sunday morning. I really have a hard time believing Bhudda said to do that. 

Likewise I do not believe RP is inherently misogynistic in it's original intent or design. 

Now do some misogynists preach upon it's soapbox to promote their alternative agenda like the all the big televangelists from the 80s used their christian platform to scam money from old ladies and cheat on their wives with young 20something women?? Yeah sure. People will use and twist everything for their own gain. 

But like any idea, the internet is full of whatever you want to fill your head with and can become the lens for which you want to view the world. 

Do I think that if a guy spends his days reading and watching misogynistic content and listening to misogynistic pundits spout their agenda all day, can that effect and influence his outlook and attitude towards women? Yes of course. 

Is that what happened with the OP's husband? I don't believe it did in the way she believes it did. And if he was indulging in RP content, It was completely different content than what I have seen and heard. 

Do I believe everything that professional jabberjaws like Richard Cooper and Rollo Tomassi say? Absolutely not. Do they have some good pointers and good things for guys to put on their to-do list if they want to get ahead in this world? Yeah, I think so. 

Have I come across any RP pundits that advocate cheating on ones spouse? No, I personally have not. Have some of them said that if one's spouse is not bringing benefit and value to ones life and they are causing them misery and distress, should that person consider dissolving the marriage? Yes. And under those conditions I would concur.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

ArthurGPym said:


> Red pill men are guys who are finding less and less reason to marry as there is just no advantage for a man to be married in a day and age where women are making their own way and have increasing and often greater financial power in the marriage. This is not necessarily a bad thing in and of itself, but the dynamic has shifted completely over the past thirty years or so and women are increasingly taking on all the bad male behaviors they once complained about. Female adultery is at an all-time high as women are increasingly away from home and out working in corporate and professional jobs. Mothers are almost always favored in court custody hearings even if they have exhibited abhorrent behavior and do not deserve alimony or primary custody. Misandry is on the increase, especially in social media. It is what it is, and the red pill is a reaction of men who are feeling disenfranchised and left behind by society.


Thank you for this explanation.
Then I have to admit, I`m a red pill guy and why I have often said, if I were young and single again I`d not get married today because as a guy I would consider it a huge gamble and of being of no benefit to me, especially considering the attitude of the OP who has only been married to her husband for only 3 years and has 2 children with the guy yet she still is going to discard him.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

gameopoly5 said:


> especially considering the attitude of the OP who has only been married to her husband for only 3 years and has 2 children with the guy yet she still is going to discard him.


I think, you either haven't gone through her first thread, and don't have an idea, or you just made a biased opinion of her post base on sheer ignorance of the problems she presented which, if you actually knew who and what the husband is based on her presentation of his character you would do the same as you so susistently put it to "dump" him.

As a father of two females, if I were to find out that the husband of one of my daughters was, a man that responds with anger, rage, mental imbalances, tirades of angry accusations, and more, I would do whatever is in my power to ensure that my daughter "dump" the bat **** crazy.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OP, your ex isn't a red pill guy and that wasn't your problem.

He is just messed up.

I read your other thread and he is no more red pill than a self proclaimed muslim with a mouthful of bacon.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Rob_1 said:


> I think, you either haven't gone through her first thread, and don't have an idea, or you just made a biased opinion of her post base on sheer ignorance of the problems she presented which, if you actually knew who and what the husband is based on her presentation of his character you would do the same as you so susistently put it to "dump" him.
> 
> As a father of two females, if I were to find out that the husband of one of my daughters was, a man that responds with anger, rage, mental imbalances, tirades of angry accusations, and more, I would do whatever is in my power to ensure that my daughter "dump" the bat **** crazy.


Again, what does this have to do with red pill? Red pill did not make him that way. He’s mentally ill. Mental illness often causes irrational over-obsession with religion and other ideations. Her reaction is like when a hardcore atheist accuses all Christians of being ignorant or crazy because they believe in a diety.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> OP, your ex isn't a red pill guy and that wasn't your problem.
> 
> He is just messed up.
> 
> I read your other thread and he is no more red pill than a self proclaimed muslim with a mouthful of bacon.


I also read the magical first thread, (the explainer of all things) and found no reference to RP there.

Just an unfortunate fella who is dealing with PTSD from CSA and a wife who now has a better job and has no respect anymore for her husband, who then came back a second time spouting anti-RP BS to justify her torpedoing the marriage for cash and prizes (hat tip to RP, lol).

The guy was aces when he paid for stuff and gave her kids, but now.....not so much....when real life creeps in with the covid BS, and crippling inflation in a ****ty job market, etc. 

If the OP wants to bail, just bail. Trying to get a bunch of internet strangers to validate her decision is retar....oh, nevermind. 

Btw, is the brother he's staying with the same brother who molested him??

If the genders were reversed in this saga, all hell would break loose. But since it's a guy who suffered CSA.....meh

And people wonder why RP is attractive?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

ArthurGPym said:


> Again, what does this have to do with red pill? Red pill did not make him that way. He’s mentally ill. Mental illness often causes irrational over-obsession with religion and other ideations. Her reaction is like when a hardcore atheist accuses all Christians of being ignorant or crazy because they believe in a diety.


And I told her so. 



Rob_1 said:


> Him being a red pill guy was the least of your problems.



Nonetheless, dumping him was the correct action, regardless of she saying that she got tired of his red pill behavior. In the skim of things it is irrelevant because she needed to dump him. 

Now the issue has become some posters here taking issue ( and trying to blame her) and attacked her for her red pill comments. When it doesn't really matters. 

Some of you guys should be a little more understanding, and less paranoid. Bitterness, and black &white outlooks, should be refrained if we are to help an OP.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Basically men who feel women are the root of all evil. That they are all about hypergamy and nothing else. At least that is my opinion. The Red Pill moniker comes from the Matrix. Take the blue pill and go back to the blissful ignorance of the Matrix, take the red pill and go down the rabbit hole into the real world.


Take the blue pill and return to being a good little beta whipping boy of your wife who has no respect for the beta yes male child that remains a good little boy and stays in his place. 

Blue pill is basically feminist agenda. 

You guys that are against drunken GNO till 6am while you stay home with the kids. 

Or those that do not tolerate wives/GF having inappropriate male friendships with wives saying you are controlling for telling her him or me
Or...
Standing up for yourself against being treated like crap from those wives or refusing to suck it up and start acting like a man.....those are red pill behaviors. 

Find your nuts or any of the books about being a masculine male, bettering yourself and not acting like a total wuss....is red pill. Blue pill is being pro modern feminist, you know, those wife's that have their husbands nuts in her purse.

Comparing those groups that claim to be RP on Reddit is like saying the Arian Brotherhood is a men's support group. RP did not come from Reddit and is not the same.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

RP has nothing to do with college education. It is about bettering ones self. Making something of yourself and becoming the best man you can. Includes not tolerating crap that gets thrown at you.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> RP has nothing to do with college education. It is about bettering ones self. Making something of yourself and becoming the best man you can. Includes not tolerating crap that gets thrown at you.


Properly done, you're right.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

✂️ Red Pill


60 seconds · Clipped by Divinely Favored · Original video "Reaction To The Andrew Tate Banning w/ @RolloTomassi | Jedediah Bila Live Podcast | Ep. 32" by Jed...




youtube.com


----------

